# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  السيدة سكينة بنت الحسين عليهما السلام ومصائب كربلاء

## MOONY

--------------------------
  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

 ((سكينة بنت الحسين ومصائب كربلاء عليها)) 

 لقد أحببت أنقل هذا الموضوع لنتعرف أكثر على شخصية السيدة سكينة عليها السلام هذه الشخصية العظيمة التي عاصرت مصيبة كربلاء واستلهمت صبرها من جدتها فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...

 فالسلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار. 

إن لسكينة بنت الحسين عليها السلام مواقف ومصائب كثيرة وكبيرة في كربلاء مصائب تفجع عليها القلوب ألماً وحزناً وتبكي العيون دموعاً ودماً ، لما جرى على أهل هذا البيت الطاهر من قتل وتشريد وترويع وإحراق للخيام وسبي أهل بيت النبوة من بلاد إلى بلاد ، واليوم نستعرض أيها الأخوة الكرام جزءً يسيراً جداً من مصائب السيدة سكينة . 


 سكينة واستشهاد علي الأكبر : 


 بعد أن بكى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام عند البدن المقطع لعلي الأكبر نادى شبان بني هاشم تعالوا احملوا أخاكم ) .وذهب الإمام إلى خيمة نساء أهل البيت بعيون باكية فسألته سكينة : يا أبتي ، لماذا أنت حزين ؟ أين أخي علي ؟ فبكى الإمام ثم قال :" بُنية قتلواه اللئام". 

 فصاحت سكينة : و ااخاه وا علياه 

 وصرخت وقامت كي تخرج من الخيمة فمسكها الإمام عليه السلام وقال : " يا ابنتاه اتقي الله واستعملي الصبر" 

 فقالت سكينة : " يا أبتاه كيف تصبر من قتل أخوها وشرد أبوها . 

 فقال الإمام عليه السلام " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون" 



 سكينة واستشهاد علي الأصغر : 


 كان علي الأصغر في حجر أبيه عندما أصابه سهم العدو في نحره النحيف وسال الدم على صدره . فأعاده الإمام عليه السلام إلى الخيمة واستقبلت سكينة أباها وقالت: يا ابة لعلك سقيت أخي الماء . 

 فنزلت الدموع من عيني أبيها وقال :" بُنية هاك أخاك مذبوحاً بسهم الأعداء " 

 ( معالي السبطين ، ج1،ص 260 ) 



 وداع الإمام الحسين عليه السلام لسكينة : 


 حين رآى الإمام الحسين عليه الأجساد المدماة لأصحابه وشبان بني هاشم هيأ نفسه لمحاربة العدو ونادى : 

 " هل من راحم يرحم آل الرسول ، هل من ناصر ينصر ذرية الطاهرة البتول". 

 ثم ذهب إلى المخيم ونادى : 

 "يا سكينة يا فاطمة يا زينب يام كلثوم عليكن مني السلام فهذا آخر الاجتماع وقد قرب منكن الافتجاع " 

 وارتفع صوت نساء أهل البيت بالبكاء وقلن : الوداع ، الوداع ، الفراق ، الفراق . 

 ونادت سكينة : يا أبتاه أإستسلمت للموت فإلى من اتكل. 

 فقال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام : 

 " يا نور عيني كيف لا يستسلم للموت من لا ناصر له ولا معين " 

 فقالت سكينة : فردنا إلى حرم جدنا رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله وسلم . 

 فقال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام :" لو ترك القطا لنام " 

 وعندما سمعت سكينة هذا الكلام من أبيها ، بكت ، وبكى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام أيضاً ، وضمها إلى صدره ، ومسح دموعها وقبلها وقرأ الأبيات التالية :


 سيطولُ بعدي يا سكينة فاعلمي 

 منك البكاء إذ الحمام دهاني 

 لا تحرقي قلبي بدمعك حسرة 

 ما دام مني الروح في جثماني 

 فإذا قتلتُ فأنت أولى بالذي 

 تبكينه يا خيرة النسوان 

 سكينة وفرس أبيها المظلوم: 


 حينما سمعت نساء أهل البيت صوت الفرس ، التفتت زينب سلام الله عليها إلى سكينة وقالت : 

 قد جاء أبوك بالماء فاخرجي إليه لتشربي .. 

 ولما خرجت سكينة من الخيمة ، رأت فرس أبيها قد جاء لوحده ، بلا راكب ، ملطخ بالدم فصاحت: وا قتيلاه وا غريباه وا حُسيناه وا محمداه واجداه وا فاطمتاه...... 

 يقول فاضل دربندي : وضعت سكينة يدها على الرأس وقرأت الأبيات التالية :


 مات الفخارُ مات الجود والكرم 

 وأغبرت الأرضُ والآفاق والحرمُ 

 وأغلق الله أبواب السماء فلا(فما) 

 ترقي لهم دعوة تجلى بها الهممُ 

 يا اخت قومي انظري هذا الجواد أتى 

 ينبئك ان أبن خير الخلق مخترم 

 مات الحسين فيا لهفي لمصرعه 

 وصار يعلوا ضياء الامة الظلم 
 ولما سمعت سائر نساء الحرم بكاء سكينة ، خرجن من الخيمة وشاهدن فرس الإمام الحسين بلا راكب فضربن وجوههن بايهديهن وقلن : وامحمداه واعلياه واحسناه واحسيناه اليوم مات محمد مصطفى اليوم مات علي المرتضى اليوم ماتت فاطمة الزهراء . 



 سكينة عند جسد أبيها : 


 حين مرت بنات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على مكان قتل الحسين عليه السلام وأصحابه وقعت أنظارهن على الشهداء فألقين أنفسهن من المراكب إلى الأرض وضربن على وجوههن وذهب كل واحدة إلى شهيد ، واجتمعت زينب وأم كلثوم وسكينة وفاطمة عند البدن المقطع للامام الحسين عليه السلام وأجهشن بالبكاء...... وضمت سكينة الجسد المدمي لأبيها إلى صدرها وبكت وجاء عدد من الأشخاص ورفعوها عن البدن المطهر لأبيها ( المجلسي ، بخار الأنوار،ج45،ص 59) 

 وورد في كتاب مصباح الكفعمي ان سكينة قالت : عندما استشهد أبي الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ، ضممته إلى صدري ثم أغمي علي ، وفي ذلك الحال سمعته يقوم : 

 شيعتي ما إن شربتم ري عذب فاذكروني 

 أو سمعتم بغريب أو شهيد فاندبوني

 فالسلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

 وفي الصوره مقام سكينه بنت الحسين الشهيد ع 

 ويقال انها عروس القاسم بن الحسن السبط ع 


 وفي حقها يقول ملا عطيه الجمري 

 قومي ياسكنه المهر جانا خالي من خياله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...



مُصيبة يشيب لها الرضيع......وكلمات تنزف لها العيون دما........


عظم الله لك الأجر..وساعد الله قلبكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي...




غاليتي موني...

أثابكِ الله وآجركِ وجزاكِ خيراً عن سيدة النساء وأبوها وبعلها وبنوها...صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...


دعائي يحزم أمتعته إلى السماء فعسى أن تُفتح له أبوابها ..ثم ادعو لروحكِ الموالية ..


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ باسم الحسين 

دمتِ بعين المولى وبحصنه..

----------


## ليلاس

*في ميزاااان حسنااااتك غناااااتي ..~*


*شكري لما قدمتي من طرح راااااائع*


*الله يعطييييك العاااافية*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## لحظه وداع

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع

في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك
اللهم العن العصابة التي جاهدتالحسين وشايعت وبايعيت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
أشكر لكم هذا التواجد الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## جبال الغيره ليث

السلام عليكي يا سيدتي ومولاتي امنه بنت الامام الحسين عليه السلام ماذا عساني ان اقول والله يعجز اللسان واقف متحيرا"ماذا افعل أكل هذا ترينه في عينيك من وداع الاخوان والاعمام والاب الرحيم سيد الشهداء الحسين عليه السلام ياجبلا" من الصبر 
الله اعلم حيث يضع رسالته

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد  وعجل فرجهم  الشريف* 

*ابنتي  (موني)*

*اشكرك على هذه النبذة عن حياة سيدتنا  رقية عليها السلام* 

*وهي المدفونة في الشام  والحمدلله لقد زرتها  مرات ومرات  هي* 

*وسيدتي  سكينة عليها  السلام   وسيدتنا  زينب عليها السلام* 

*وكم  كانت سعادتي عندما وجدت  شيعة  امير المؤمنين  تهب* 

*لبناء  مقام  السيدة سكينة  واعماره  كبقية المقامات  وهو الان* 

*في طور  الانتهاء من  التشطيبات النهائية  وان شاء الله* 

*سيكتمل البناء عن قريب* 

*سلام الله عليكم  اهل بيت النبوة  اللهم  اجعلنا من مواليهم* 

*وشيعتهم  وارزقنا  زيارتهم  في الدنيا  وشفاعتهم في الاخرة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ...*
*وآلعن ظالم آل بيت محمد من الآولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين ..*
*السلام على السيدة سكينة بنت الامام الحسين السبط المنتجب الصابرة المحتسبة من واست عمتها السيدة زينب في مصائب كربلاء والشام ..*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم..*
*نبذة رااائعه وقيَمة قدمتيها لنا عزيزتي موني..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه ..*
*وفي ميزان اعمالكِ يارب ..*
*لكِ ارق التحاياآ..*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك
اللهم العن العصابة التي جاهدتالحسين وشايعت وبايعيت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
والدي العزيز أبو طارق
والأخت الكريمه شذى الزهراء
أشكر لكما هذا لحضور الكريم 
دمتم بود
تحياتي

----------


## الحبيب المنتظر

مشكورررة خية وأجرت لكن الصورة لمقام السيدة سكينة أخت الإمام الحسين وليست الصورة لمقام السيدة سكينة بنت الامام الحسين 
وبصراحة تسلمي لان حتى صورة المقام للسيدة سكينة أخت الامام أول مرة أراها الهي يبلغنا الزيارة لاهل البيت كلهم يارب بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------

